
A Manifesto Against the Enemies of Modernity (2017) - Dowwie
https://areomagazine.com/2017/08/22/a-manifesto-against-the-enemies-of-modernity/
======
oldoverholt
Lumping leftist politics under postmodernism is kind of a stretch, and the
characterization of leftist politics here is like what you get when you learn
about it from David Brooks columns. There is a leftist politics out there that
values objective truth, and also attempts to grapple with arrangements of
power in the world (and within societies) that are heavily informed by
imperialism, racism, patriarchy, and other forms of oppression. Often this
means that historically repressed voices should and do get centered in the
interest of seeking justice or attempting to right historic wrongs (and/or
figuring out how they persist and have been systematized).

What it boils down to for me (a straight, white, cisgendered man who was born
into an upper-middle class family in the US) is that the kneejerk "I guess I
should just shut up" reaction to being called out as being
problematic/racist/sexist/whatever is self-serving and it's too easy. You
_are_ allowed to have an opinion and voice it, but some amount of self-
reflection is valuable when you often aren't experienced or knowledgable in
particular forms of oppression.

~~~
woodandsteel
The authors of the article basically agree with you.

------
mnm1
This manifesto makes the same mistake as the partisan left/right political
parties. It lumps a whole bunch of issues together and says, "if you don't
believe all of these to be true, you're not one of us." Great, another
exclusive ideology that basically asks its adherents to be stupid and
unquestioning. No thanks. This is already a feature of current partisan
politics. How about politics for people who prefer to think for themselves?
That would truly be something to see--real progress. Because there are plenty
of people who don't fall into the left/right parties or this modernity middle
camp. Some of us realize that each issue should be evaluated independently. I
know this is literally beyond comprehension for partisans like the author of
this article and every political party I've ever read about, but it is
reality.

~~~
bbctol
Any politics that claims to be on the side of rational discussion without
ideological zealotry needs a clause "Manifesto-writers see yourselves out."
Despite this particular new crop popping up online, no, it doesn't count if
your manifesto is about how bad people who reduce things to manifestos are.
You don't get points when your unsubstantiated, simplistic essay is about how
we should be on the team that substantiates arguments and isn't so simplistic.
Practicing what you preach is hard, but man, at least make an effort.

~~~
woodandsteel
You haven't been listening very carefully, have you. The postmodernists and
the antimodernists are openly, explicitly opposed to reason. It is only the
modernists who are for it. So if you are on the side of reason, you are a
modernist, whether you want to admit it or not. And you state openly that you
are for reason and think everyone who is for reason should act together
politically, then you are a manifesto writer, again whether or not you like to
think of yourself as one.

------
woodandsteel
This is a great essay.

